

Google To Add Sidebar to Search Results - insomniamg
http://crenk.com/google-to-add-sidebar-to-search-results/

======
stingraycharles
Here's a more informative article on the whole set of changes Google plans to
test:

[http://searchengineland.com/google-streamlines-search-
option...](http://searchengineland.com/google-streamlines-search-
options-30143)

~~~
lsb
Far better than the linked article. And, slightly, distressing: I would be
quite concerned about the quality of a product if the chief arbiter of taste
for that product professed a dislike for jazz because of an inability to
predict what's going to happen next.

------
NikkiA
If it's just preset google searches, then it's no more useful than the current
top-bar, and introduces clutter into the results page, which will make me
switch back to one of the alternatives.

However, if they're stealing a little bit of inspiration from MS/Apple and
having definable 'libraries', that the user can specify, say
"site:www.example.com" or "type:image filetype:png size:large" then it will be
of quite some value.

